# What to do?



## partimecountryboy (Jul 17, 2013)

Right now goats r still just a dream. But I'm looking into pygmies. Any advice about or tips about them or breeders near southern Illinois. Also what's the average price pygmy doe and whether. And what's the best material for fencing and building a goat house?


----------



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

I had pygmies at one time and there not my best pick of breed but still cute never the less  cow pannels are definitely the best fencing if not hog pannels. They are very crafty and can get out of anything so be sure everything is closed in with no way of escape :ha: and depending where u get your pygmies from some breeders will ask 50-70 for a nanny. As for a whether i don't really know but i think 30-50. Depending on the age.


----------



## partimecountryboy (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the tips any tips on building a goat house?


----------



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

No idea, mine are in a barn with their own pen (pen is made up of wood and cow pannels with of course a roof) with a door leading to their pasture.


----------



## partimecountryboy (Jul 17, 2013)

We're thinking of just herding them from a small pasture to our barn and possibly putting them in a stall or just building a little pen. But from reading and doing some research I can c that being trouble.


----------



## partimecountryboy (Jul 17, 2013)

Any other suggested breeds. We really need some for clearing land.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I use cattle panels for my goat pens. The combo panels would have been better but in my area they cost almost double what the cattle panels cost. Combo panels have smaller openings at the bottom like hog panels but are tall like cattle panels. To kid proof the cattle panels, I used 3 foot chicken wire along the bottom. No escapes yet.

I've never owned a pygmy so I can't give any info on them.


----------



## partimecountryboy (Jul 17, 2013)

What kinds do u have? My big thing right now is finding the perfect breed. To go along with the pygmies. Though they'll mainly be pets


----------



## partimecountryboy (Jul 17, 2013)

partimecountryboy said:


> Any other suggested breeds. We really need some for clearing land.


Could anyone please answer this question!!!!!!


----------



## partimecountryboy (Jul 17, 2013)

Pppplllleeeeaaaassssseeeeeees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyone answer


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

partimecountryboy said:


> Pppplllleeeeaaaassssseeeeeees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyone answer


What is your main purpose of having goats? Do you want to milk, get them for meat?? I'm assuming since you stated for pets, they wouldn't be for meat... I have a pretty interesting herd... I reserved 2 oberhasli wethers (medium sized) , they were supposed to be hearty breed and good brush eaters. Before actually getting the 2 oberhasli boys, I then did some research on how healthy goats milk was, and decided to try it, and I liked it, so I brought home 2 Nubian/Lamancha girls (standard size) Well, then came my kinder (Pygmy/Nubian cross) buck, can't have milk without babies. He's a smaller guy, but he got the job done I then got 2 young kinder does, I'm currently milking 1, then I like the oberhasli breed so much I got a buckling, to breed to my standard girls next season..., and to get a good mixed dairy breed. I also wanted a buddy for my buck, so far so good. They are all great brush eaters, they thoroughly like that job. So I like a mixed herd Don't know if this helps or not, but wanted to share what I have experienced


----------



## partimecountryboy (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the advice the main purpose is for pets. But we also want to clear some land with them. What would u consider good breeds for this?


----------



## partimecountryboy (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm really curios with free ranging them. We used to have a doe free range and she never caused trouble. Well she was old. But all reviews I've read says they're bad news. Any input....


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

partimecountryboy said:


> What kinds do u have? My big thing right now is finding the perfect breed. To go along with the pygmies. Though they'll mainly be pets


I have a mixed herd of various dairy breeds.

Three alpine/nubian crosses. Two does and one wether. I bought them as pets/weed control but I hope to breed the does in the future to make goat cheese, which my whole family loves. I don't have the time to milk right now. They are a larger sized goat.

I also have three mini nubians (half nubian and half nigerian dwarf). Two does and one wether. They are a medium sized goat.

The most recent addition to my herd are two Nigerian dwarf does. They are a small sized goat similar to the pygmy but bred for milk production.

All of them are great pets. The larger goats are better at keeping the weeds down and underneath the trees clear. The little ones can only reach so far and don't like being in weeds taller than they are! But all of them are fat after an afternoon of browsing in the big pasture before I lock them up at night.

Since your looking for a pet/brush eater material, almost any breed or mix would be good for that. You have to decide what qualities you like. I will say that my goats with nubian blood can be very loud at times. So if that could bother neighbors, I would avoid anything with nubian blood. I like that they talk to me to me though! If your not interested in ever milking, a meat breed might be the best. I would think they would be better at clearing land. Hope this helped.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

partimecountryboy said:


> I'm really curios with free ranging them. We used to have a doe free range and she never caused trouble. Well she was old. But all reviews I've read says they're bad news. Any input....


First of all, any goat is going to do well clearing land. I would get some standard breeds, they can reach higher Boar, Nubians, Lamancha, medium breeds, Alpines, Oberhasli's just to name a few.

How many acres do you have? When I first got mine a year ago I had to basically tether them until fencing was up. I use electric, all my goats, and even my sheep stay away from it. I also have a dog that if they got out of the fenced area she would chase then back in.. I didn't have all the perimeters done this fall and winter, I had 2 fields competed but let them graze freely on the rest of the land, we have 7+ acres, but I only did that when we were home since we wanted to keep them from coyote attacks... That is the only problem with free ranging. We have done it but only when we were home, and we kept a hawks eye on them so to speak... Mine come when called like immediately, it's kind of funny. If you do decide to free range make sure to keep an eye on them..... I still do it occasionally, however I'm right there with them reading a book or something, I've noticed half of them decide they would rather chew on my hair, cloths, or book when I'm there... Such curios creatures....


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

partimecountryboy said:


> I'm really curios with free ranging them. We used to have a doe free range and she never caused trouble. Well she was old. But all reviews I've read says they're bad news. Any input....


How much land do you have to free range them and how close are neighbor? Are neighbors going to get mad if the goats wonder off your property and onto theirs? Free ranging also makes your goats an easier meal for predators. Have you considered a LGD, donkey, or llama?

I have 80 acres fenced with barbed wire. Only my goat pens and large paddock (3 acres) are goat proof. When I get home from work I let my goats out to free range until dark. This works for me because: 1) my goats will not go some where without one of my LSGs with them. 2) all of the land surrounding my property is treeless and eatten down by cattle. My land is 1/3 trees and has more weeds than grass. There isn't anything greener on the other side. 3) my goats are afraid of cows. 4) My goats come running when I call to them and come find me when it starts to get dark. 5) I do most of my outside chores after I let them out so I can check on them frequently. 6) My closest neighbor is 1/2 a mile away and if my goats did wonder over there, their daughter would just walk them back or they would call. It's never happened but I've already talked to them about it. I've got great neighbors!

It's a risk but it works for my situation. It also saves me from having to buy too much hay and the goats love it. As soon as I come home they start crying for me to let them out. Goats can figure out a routine preaty quick. They never cry for me to let them out in the morning and but by 5 they want out. And this didn't just happen. It takes time to get to know your goats and your goats to know you. I definately wouldn't free range without a reliable LGD that your herd is bonded to. When my dogs signal trouble, the goats either head for their barn or my house. Which ever is closer.


----------



## partimecountryboy (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the wonderful advice!!!!  Ill be sure to remember that!!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Try looking up myotonic goats.. They are medium sized.. Mine is approx. 70lbs.. They make good pets.. Easy to contain.. Nice animals.


----------



## partimecountryboy (Jul 17, 2013)

I have two more questions.....1( how hard is it to herd them, any tips on that 2( does anybody know of any breeders near southern Illinois, western Kentucky, eastern Missouri, or southern indiana


----------



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

In southern Illinois there is post oak Boer goats, Howards boer goats, trails end farm, and forever farms, they all have a website.


----------



## partimecountryboy (Jul 17, 2013)

That's way more breeders than I thought there was!!!! Thank you soooooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

partimecountryboy said:


> I have two more questions.....1( *how hard is it to herd them*, any tips on that 2( does anybody know of any breeders near southern Illinois, western Kentucky, eastern Missouri, or southern indiana


You can't really herd goats. They break apart instead of stay together like sheep. But they are vary food motivated. When my goats didn't know me, I used a big white cup full of sweet feed to move them where I wanted. One of them was very friendly and I lowered the cup and he started eating. I poured some in a feed pan for they very shy ones. Once they associated the cup with food, they would follow me any where. I used sweet feed because thats what the breeder fed them and I knew they liked it. It took less than a week for them to follow me without the cup. Just long enough for them to know I'm safe and good things happen when I'm around. Now, they follow me where ever I go. Just start walking and they follow. You can also teach them to come when you call by calling to them at feed time. Hope this helps.


----------



## eciummo (Jul 22, 2013)

We have Nigerian and pygmy drawfs. I enjoy the Nigerians more. They are friendlier....however we bottle fed them. We have a couple of crosses of the two breeds as well. Now that is a cute goat!


----------

